# Hobby 600 Fridge HELPPPPP



## 125541 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey all, 
I have taken a lend of a friends Hobby 600 (1987) campervan for the weekend. I cannot figure out how to get the fridge working. 

All the controls are in German. There is an switch panel up over the passenger(right) side of the dash, this has the mains switch then a fused switch for each item...boiler, lights, fridge, etc. there is a small red LED light above each switch that lights up once each switch is turned on. When i switch the fridge on the LED does NOT light up. I checked the fuse and it seems fine. He does not have a Leisure Battery installed. Does this effect the fridge running off the battery? Does it run off the leisure battery only? 

So i have looked at running the fridge on the gas. The gas cylinder is housed in a small space next to the fridge. The main hose splits into a block of 4 valves beside the cylinder. One for the cooker, fridge, boiler, etc etc. I know which valve is for the fridge but for the life of me i cannot find any controls for the fridge to change it from Electricity to Gas. I imagine that there is some sort of control to swap it over???? 


I will not have mains supply over the weekend and would really like to have the fridge facility. 

I am leaving tonight so any and all help is appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Johnny


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

JohnnyM said:


> Hey all,
> I have taken a lend of a friends Hobby 600 (1987) campervan for the weekend. I cannot figure out how to get the fridge working.
> 
> All the controls are in German. There is an switch panel up over the passenger(right) side of the dash, this has the mains switch then a fused switch for each item...boiler, lights, fridge, etc. there is a small red LED light above each switch that lights up once each switch is turned on. When i switch the fridge on the LED does NOT light up. I checked the fuse and it seems fine. He does not have a Leisure Battery installed. Does this effect the fridge running off the battery? Does it run off the leisure battery only?
> ...


The fridge 12v is probably wired to the alternator rather than the battery so that it will only work when the engine is running. However, the 12v operation only 'maintains' the fridge temp and isn't designed to 'get it down' from scratch. You need to do that with either gas or mains operation before you set off.

The 'switch over' systems are usually found on the front of the fridge - but as it's fairly old and I don't know which model fridge it is, it's a bit difficult to advise you here. Have a look at the fridge and see if there are any switches and knobs on it. Usually they have symbols on that are fairly easy to interpret. Also look for a black (probably) plunger type knob (looks like a stick of licorice) that is the pietzo igniter - will click when pressed. If you also have a knob that both rotates and presses, it -needs to be rotated and kept pressed (that's the flame failure by-pass valve) whilst you also 'click' the igniter. But only keep pressed whilst clicking for no more than five seconds at a time to prevent a build up of unignited gas. You may have a little round porthole inside the fridge, in the left bottom corner, where you'll be able to see the flame once ignited.

But after all this, it may have a completely different system - perhaps a more modern one ...

Or how about asking the guy you are borrowing it from ......


----------

